

My Startup: The mobile animator for your group of friends. Early access - ccarnino
http://challengein.com

======
nyellin
I have no idea what your startup does. Your description doesn't make sense:

> The emotions of the board games, jokes and stupid challenges with your
> friends.

~~~
ccarnino
I've changed it to: The fun of the board games, jokes and stupid challenges,
every time you go out with friends. Earn coupons, badges and become the King
of the Venue!

It's better?

------
ccarnino
Gimme feedback ;)

